# Sakakawea 1/17



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Headed to Reunion Bay yesterday. Set-up to fish before sunrise, caught a few small Saugers just after sun-up. Fishing slowed soon after. We moved and fished hard throughout the day. Marking very few fish on the Vexilar. We decided to stick it out hoping for an evening bite. It happened, around 6. Went pretty good for about 15 minutes. All small fish today! Most fish came out of @25ft. Try again next week, I guess!


----------

